# My Setup



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Samsung 56" DLP HL-S5687W
Onkyo TX-SR805 Receiver/pre amp
Emotiva XPA3 3 channel amplifier 
Oppo BDP-83 Blu-ray player
Polk LSi-9 main speakers (Connected to Emotiva XPA3)
Polk LSi-C center channel speaker (Connected to Emotiva XPA3)
Boston Acoustics CR75 Surrounds (connected to Onkyo internal amp)
Elemental Design A2-300 subwoofer 
Harmony 880 universal remote
Squeezebox Duet music system


----------

